# Lightbox2 help!!



## sticker (Sep 27, 2002)

I'm tring to figure out Lightbox2 - I understand it's a commonly used bit of software and wondered if anyone here might be able to help me...

homepage http://www.lokeshdhakar.com/projects/lightbox2/#how

I don't have a lot of CSS experience, is this the correct place for the script code?

<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">

Untitled Document

image #1

TEST



I've downloaded the lightbox2 files - dumped the contents of the folders into the root directory of the site (css/images/js)

By the by the css file is appearing as a .txt file - ?!

Anyway I've also added the line of code for the image - see above "image #1"

The preview in firefox simply shows a hotlink "image #1" which loads the larger image at the bottom of the page - not as it should...

Am I missing anything with the css files that come with the appliation? do I just dump them into the root directory?

Any ideas? - I'd love the get this figured!


----------



## Anthony:-P (Nov 24, 2006)

Hi Sticker,

i don't see the:

anywhere - not sure if it'll affect it.

You'll have to rename the CSS file to


> lightbox.css


 and place it in the "css" directory.

Have you checked the firefox error log to make sure it's not giving any javascript errors at all?

Regards,
A...


----------



## sticker (Sep 27, 2002)

Anthony:-P said:


> Hi Sticker,
> 
> i don't see the:
> 
> ...


I got it sorted - thanks

<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">

Untitled Document

image #1

TEST


----------

